# Recommendations for a path



## Flashmasterson (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey guys,

'Taking suggestions for what kind of electrician I should be/what specific training I should pursue. I'm a hard worker, show up on time, listen to experienced people, but would be doing it only as a means of earning a living to support a separate passion I'm devoted to.

What do you suggest?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

try to find a way for the "passion you are devoted to" to earn your living, and have fun doing it.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Apply to be an apprentice.

If you can get in, the IBEW has the best training.


----------



## Flashmasterson (Jul 29, 2018)

telsa said:


> Apply to be an apprentice.
> 
> If you can get in, the IBEW has the best training.


Thanks 

So you would recommend an Inside electrician Apprenticeship?


----------

